# Devils



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

My buddie was out on DL this weekend and only caught a few perch. He said that they saw some nice eyes in the aqua view. Any body hittin out there yet? You don't have to be specific.


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Friday evening was a bust. Saturday afternoon was a bust the evening was soso. Sunday morning was fair, this after noon was none stop action. A ton of small eyes 3-4 years from now there is going to be alot of nice fish. I came home with 4 nice eating walleyes 15 to 17 inches Boy the little guys just wouldn't leave me alone. They took all my bait. I had to quit.


----------

